# Orijen vs. Canine Caviar



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

I see that Orijen has taken the potato out of the original, six-fish and regional red formulas. I bought a starter bag of the six-fish last night which I fed last night and this morning. 

What are thoughts and/or reviews?!

I feed Canine Caviar which my pup does well on but have had shadiness more than once with their customer service. I would love to find a food where I feel confident about the company, who answer my questions and where I don't get the run around from their Reps.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

what about fromm? fabulous customer service, many varieties to choose from, gf as well, and never a recall.
we use a few different flavors here.happily.
and trust me, i'v had contact with the company.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

That was my other choice!! 
LOVE what I have heard about them!!

What formulas do you like Best??


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I may be wrong but IF you're looking for potato free, Fromm isn't it.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks! =)
Not necessarily looking for something without potato... I just didn't realize Orijen took it out of their formulas until a friend pointed it out to me.

But, she definitely tries to stay away from potato and flaxseed.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

fromm adult gold has no potatoes. 
chicken ala veg and duck and sweet potatoes-have sweet potatoes but no russet potatoes.

i use, beef frittata , whitefish and potato (for my boy that i usually home cook for with liver issues, white fish is good for that) , salmon tunalini. in general, i rotate for my two, but leave rex to home cooking or every once in a blue moon, some of the whitefish and potato.

if you have any questions, you can call or email and they are lovely to deal with. they can tell you the percentage of potato in their potato foods, as some of them are way down the list.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Another vote for Fromm. I use the grain free varieties only. Our fav's here are the beef and the surf n turf and game bird. 
I have tried many other foods and keep coming back to these. My complaints on Fromm are tolerable- "squishy" bodies (they put weight on easily on it) and larger poo (as compared to raw or cooked). 
But, again, I always come back to this company 

I couldn't bring myself to pay the prices for Orijen, but I tried Acana before they took the potato out. After that my dogs had screaming poops (very hard poops) and so stopped feeding that one. LOL Have not tried CC, but that's out of my price range too, I think.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I do not like Canine Caviar. I've read too many things about the company that are a little shady. I did try my bulldog on it for a few weeks and his gas was AWFUL lol. 

For grain free's (or even not grain free) I really like Annamaet and Dr. Tim's. I've had the best results with these. Even Annamaet Option, which is not grain free (uses brown rice), my hound mix did AMAZING on it. Soft and beautiful coat, probably the best I've seen (she naturally tends to have a pretty nice coat), and really really great stools.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you everybody!!!! Yes I have many CC shady customer service stories...!!

I checked out the ingredients in both CC and Orijen and Orijen has better ingredients by far. 
I started Ry on six-fish which he has eaten three meals now. Hope it goes well. He tried Orijen puppy when he was little.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

I would love to try FROMM but he is a hypersensitive dog and it seems that there are a lot of ingredients in a bag of FROMM... We had tried chicken a la veg and the pork and apple sauce once but he started getting reactions to the grains. We have not tried any of their formulas without the grains... We immediately switched to the Canine caviar.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

I took both bags of Orijen and Canine Caviar last night and did a comparison of ingredients, guaranteed analysis and other things... The Orijen definitely looks a little better in my eyes and is about the same price where I get it. I switched him cold turkey night before last and poops have been Fine... Soooo Excited to get him back on this food. :chili:


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Acana still has potato. Orijen took the potato out. 
Ryan has been doing GREAT on it so far...


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Update: Have been feeding Riley the Orijen kibble and he has been doing amazing on it so far!! He will even eat it with no topper... 

So Glad to get off and away from Canine Caviar. I just went through the emails back-and-forth with them Regarding the issues with the last bag he was eating and there is no way I would feed it.


----------



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

It's a mixed bag with Orijen removing their prime source of carbs. Carbs are needed as a solid source of energy, for health reasons, and also for satiation, and without potatoes this becomes a very low-carb/high protein diet. Potatoes are a pretty good source of carbs too.

Don't get me wrong as Orijen is and still is a great food, but I'd only feed it to an active dog. Feeding such a high protein food to a less active dog, especially a younger dog, has implicit health risks.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Good for you on finding a food that works for you both.


Sorry for the off topic, but this gets me...


PetFoodRatings.org said:


> It's a mixed bag with Orijen removing their prime source of carbs. Carbs are needed as a solid source of energy, for health reasons, and also for satiation, and without potatoes this becomes a very low-carb/high protein diet. Potatoes are a pretty good source of carbs too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong as Orijen is and still is a great food, but I'd only feed it to an active dog. Feeding such a high protein food to a less active dog, especially a younger dog, has implicit health risks.



I can honestly say that I've never worried about high amounts of protein in any of my dogs' food. I've fed recently weaned pups to elderly dogs, hyperactive to down right lazy and I've not had much of a problem (to date) with any of my pups eating high protein foods, other than my more active pups needing to eat more or lose weight (carby foods do help there). In fact, ime, feeding higher protein foods to my elderly dogs helped prevent "muscle loss" and encouraged eating. But then again, I've always believed that dogs are carnivores so figured protein would be unlikely to be bad for them (at least for healthy ones)


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Celt said:


> Good for you on finding a food that works for you both.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the off topic, but this gets me...
> ...



Thanks Celt!!

Actually, I am so Glad you brought that up. I could not agree with you More with everything you have written... 
There are LOTS of "Myths" regarding High Protein Foods...

This is a Good Read:

Focusing on Protein in the Diet | petMD

Also, if you Google White Paper Champion pet foods you will find a pdf document that really explains a lot about it.

Google

One last one: If you Google: myths of high protein” study published by the university of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine

Myths of High Protein



As long as the dog is Healthy they will actually "Thrive" on a higher protein food... and as long as the protein is coming from good sources.
I know of Tons of Lazy Older Chihuahuas and Yorkies who are fed a High Protein food their whole lives and they have never had any problems.
I'm not really concerned.


----------

